# what are these for?



## micronationcreation (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi, can anyone tell me what these are used for as they have no IC's or any components. thanks


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 10, 2011)

If I remember correctly they are old server board RAM slot blanks.

The older systems included many slots for expanding the RAM capacity and when the system would check available memory (POST) it would poll all slots expecting a return signal. If the slot was empty or failed the system would return an errer. So these were installed in all empty slots to pass the POST test.
I hope I got this right. :roll: 

Tom C.


----------



## micronationcreation (Nov 10, 2011)

Ahh...thanks, I have came across them a few times and was always a bit stumped because they seemed to serve no purpose.


----------



## element47 (Nov 10, 2011)

Nitelite has it right. They are "shorting plugs" of a sort...they fool something or other into thinking there's a component in place when it isn't.


----------



## gold4mike (Nov 10, 2011)

They are known as CRIMM's. They, as previously stated, are place in the empty slots not populated by RIMM's. 

Those motherboards required every slot to be populated, with RIMM's (RAM) installed in matching pairs.

I'm saving them to use LazerSteve's solder mask removal method since most of them seem to be fully plated under the mask.


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 10, 2011)

gold4mike said:


> I'm saving them to use LazerSteve's solder mask removal method since most of them seem to be fully plated under the mask.



I had the same thought with the 2 pounds I have, but quickly had my eyes opened. All looked promising but gave the same disappointment.
The brands names are Dell, Rambus, IMSI and Fox. I can't say all are this way, just the ones I have.

Tom C.


----------



## gold4mike (Nov 10, 2011)

Pop! That was the sound of my bubble bursting.

I always knew that, even if they were fully plated under the mask, it would be very thin and borderline worthwhile.

Thank you for enlightening me.

I'll have to ask Chris at BoardSort which pile I should throw them into. Since they're without chips the value is probably lower than RAM.


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 10, 2011)

Put them on feebay,  
I have seen them go for $25 a pound

Tom C.


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 10, 2011)

These things are deceiving to many. Check this out

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...&iid=220793119808&de=off&interval=0&items=200 

Notice the price that was paid for 7.4 ounces of them. What's more disturbing is the comment left by the winner. 
"I got them...NOW what do I do?! 5 STAR ebayer!!!"

So I looked at this buyers history and now see whats going on. Gold fever at its worst. 
5 grains of silver for $3
1 gram of silver for $5
1 grain of palladium $7.25
half pound copper bar $15
half pound copper bar $34.5!

The list goes on but I was too disgusted to read. It's no wonder ebay's sellers continue to operate. This is where all of our new members that come here with a mess on their hands are from by the way.


----------



## jimmydolittle (Nov 10, 2011)

$69.00 for a pound of copper! What's this world comming to?


----------



## element47 (Nov 10, 2011)

"I got them...NOW what do I do?! 5 STAR ebayer!!!" 

LMAO!!!

Don't you wish you could store people like that up to take you out of your worst stock trades, your worst blunders?


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 10, 2011)

He'll probably be here soon asking us "how do I get the gold off" :shock: 

Tom C.


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 10, 2011)

I think what burns me most is that because of transactions like this it is impossible to get scrap for decent prices anymore. You used to be able to right around when gold was $800-$900 an ounce. After 1000 is where it all went south.


----------



## NoIdea (Nov 11, 2011)

goldenchild said:


> After 1000 is where it all went south.




You sure about that? I am way way South, aint seen much yet. :mrgreen: 

Deano


----------



## notch (Nov 11, 2011)

NoIdea said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> > After 1000 is where it all went south.
> ...



You're as far away as you can get from here.

I wouldn't go there for the Beer, though. Warm beer and Lemon wasn't to my taste.

Warm beer is about the worst thing I can say about Kiwis. Great folks. Everyone should visit.


----------



## synthetiklone (Nov 14, 2011)

warm beer in NZ??? I live in NZ and I dont know anyone here who drinks warm beer !... maybe your host pulled the wrong one out the fridge, or maybe someone was playing a joke on you - also - lemon in your beer - maybe one for the girls? weird


----------

